# #1 overlooked statusmaxx and moneymaxx



## Deleted member 14267 (Jun 20, 2021)

The easiest, most surefire, most interesting way to secure money, connections, and real friendships is to become a Freemason.

A grossly disproportionate amount of successful people are a member of some sort of fraternity. This could be a frat, a sports team, a finals club, but the one with the most lax criteria to join is the Freemasons.

The only requirements are that you be a 21+ year old man, have "good character", and believe in some kind of diety. These are criteria that can be met by everybody on this board.

Under 21? wait a few years
Scumbag? Easily frauded
Athiest? Stop being athiest or just lie

Do you have reservations because you believe the masons are evil and a malicious secret society like Jews and the Illuminati? SO DO I, that's why I intend to join once I'm of age. How better to investigate this conspiracy than join them? It's more interesting than not joining and just theorizing like a schizo online, plus you get the benefits of membership. If you ever get weirded out and decide to leave, there's nothing they can do to stop you.


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (Jun 20, 2021)

so join a cult?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 20, 2021)

Based. How do you join them?


----------



## gamma (Jun 20, 2021)

How u get money from this


----------



## Deleted member 14267 (Jun 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Based. How do you join them?


Depends on location. See the website for the masons in your area.


----------



## gamma (Jun 20, 2021)

U don't get money from that


----------



## Deleted member 14267 (Jun 20, 2021)

gamma said:


> How u get money from this


Connections. Networking. Masons are a group of men who are obligated to help eachother out. Let's say that you're a mason and you want to start a business and your "brother" is a banker. Maybe he gives you a zero interest loan. Maybe a hedge fund manager in New York is a mason in your lodge lets you on his boat parties where you meet someone who helps you start a business or get a job. Maybe your mechanic is a mason too and fixes your car for free, or even better he's a car salesman and gives you a steep discount.

Stuff like this happens all the time. I got a very legit job offer from someone on my team at school, I can only imagine how much more this happens when all the members are established adult men.


----------



## Deleted member 14267 (Jun 21, 2021)

BUY$DRUGS said:


> so join a cult?


You say that like it's a bad thing. Conversion to Mormonism is another good strategy if you're Machiavellian enough to dupe good willing people by taking advantage of their religious convictions and you're not addicted to caffeine.


----------



## sensen (Jun 21, 2021)

watashi said:


> How better to investigate this conspiracy than join them?


They're not affiliated with jewry or world powers anymore tbh. But maybe you can piece together some remnants of the philosophy as you advance through to better understand the people who left the society as it currently is.


----------



## grimy (Jun 21, 2021)

Not sure if you're trolling or not but I'm intrigued nontheless. Where can we learn more? Links


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Jun 21, 2021)

There is no point to join freemasons if you aren't already someone.
If you are a poorcel wage slaving you can join but won't see many benefits from it.
Only high rank masons are viewed as valuable and are being invested in.
You won't get any access to information if you are low rank and even the highest masons can get fucked by occult lodges they aren't part of.


----------



## Htobrother (Jun 21, 2021)

watashi said:


> The easiest, most surefire, most interesting way to secure money, connections, and real friendships is to become a Freemason.
> 
> A grossly disproportionate amount of successful people are a member of some sort of fraternity. This could be a frat, a sports team, a finals club, but the one with the most lax criteria to join is the Freemasons.
> 
> ...


Freemasons worship Lucifer 
Imagine being in that devilish group and calling it a fraternity nothing is fraternity 
They only want to gain from you


----------



## xefo (Jun 21, 2021)

my fathers been a Freemason his whole life along with his father and his one before too, they look out for each other and have a brotherhood almost although to me the company looks pretty boring


----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 21, 2021)

Being a freemason means very little if you're a lower-ranked member of the fraternity. Only when you reach the upper echelons of masonry, it becomes meaningful.

And you can forget about becoming a 33rd-degree mason, or any rank that is even remotely close to that, for that matter, because the average joe will be kept in the dark about masonry's true intentions and be used as a stupid goy instead.


----------



## alexis (Jun 25, 2021)

watashi said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing. Conversion to Mormonism is another good strategy if you're Machiavellian enough to dupe good willing people by taking advantage of their religious convictions and you're not addicted to caffeine.


What about conversion to Judaism? Is rabbimaxxing a good strategy?


----------



## Deleted member 14267 (Jun 25, 2021)

alexis said:


> What about conversion to Judaism? Is rabbimaxxing a good strategy?


No, doesn't work like that. If you aren't born Jewish you never will be.


----------



## alexis (Jun 25, 2021)

watashi said:


> No, doesn't work like that. If you aren't born Jewish you never will be.


You can join the tribe after a long procedure:









Conversion to Judaism - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





There are even rabbis who are converts. Some Jewish friends also confirmed that it's against Jewish law to discriminate against converts and they're treated well in the community. But is that even worth the effort?


----------



## Deleted member 14267 (Jun 25, 2021)

alexis said:


> You can join the tribe after a long procedure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah there are exceptions but as a rule it's not the same thing. There is nothing that will looksmin or statusmaxx you like being Jewish though


----------



## Hey dont talk to me (Jun 25, 2021)

They will butt-rape you in goat blood and after that bukkake you in front of everybody. They are hierarchy group.


----------



## quakociaptockh (Jun 25, 2021)

Anders Breivik was a mason.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 25, 2021)

watashi said:


> Depends on location. See the website for the masons in your area.


not that easy to get into.
I hate the boomer amount in these groups.
Usually high position people, that is true, in them. LOL @ their charity copes, approach. i knowa person that is in the Lions club also. And some in rotary.
I could naver bring msyelf to join such clubs, before the age of 60 orso.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jun 25, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Being a freemason means very little if you're a lower-ranked member of the fraternity. Only when you reach the upper echelons of masonry, it becomes meaningful.
> 
> And you can forget about becoming a 33rd-degree mason, or any rank that is even remotely close to that, for that matter, because the average joe will be kept in the dark about masonry's true intentions and be used as a stupid goy instead.


Just have character and show that you can be dependable. You would be surprised how many opportunities you can get just because people like you. Like OP mentioned, maybe some guy with high status likes you and invites you to one of his boat parties, an outlandish example be as it may but stuff like this happens all the time. 

If you're some low functioning, non NT autist then you'll obviously never get anywhere in life. Connections are everything.


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 25, 2021)

Joined Jun 14, 2021


----------



## ReignsChad (Jun 25, 2021)

Freemasons don't accept coloreds or fags, which is 99% of people here


----------



## Deleted member 5304 (Aug 25, 2021)

Deleted member 14267 said:


> Do you have reservations because you believe the masons are evil and a malicious secret society like Jews and the Illuminati? SO DO I, that's why I intend to join once I'm of age. How better to investigate this conspiracy than join them? It's more interesting than not joining and just theorizing like a schizo online, plus you get the benefits of membership. If you ever get weirded out and decide to leave, there's nothing they can do to stop you.


please stop larping you dumb faggot and go back to /pol/


----------



## Deleted member 5304 (Aug 25, 2021)

Deleted member 14267 said:


> A grossly disproportionate amount of successful people are a member of some sort of fraternity. This could be a frat, a sports team, a finals club, but the one with the most lax criteria to join is the Freemasons.


also, don't you think the reason most freemasons are successful people is because freemasons only accepts successful people?


----------



## Amexmaxx (Aug 25, 2021)

Ye i might do it. I heard they are racist and are a meme with no power. Unless you’re at the top. I just want tons of money and access to top tier whores.


----------

